# snorkel cutout template



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

hey everyone. i sold my 2009 brute in my sig but its good to be back because i just bought myself a 2008 canam outlander 800 xt. im doing snorkels this weekend and I really dont want to mess up the cutting of the plastic. does anyone have a template or could they make one? I just want my snorkels to be as snug and straight (all snorkel tips the same height) as possible. maybe some tips on how to would be good. The reason I ask about the snorkel template is because I did my brute snorkels and the cutout for the snorkels was atrocious. Days later I found out that Mudinmyblood.com has a template floating around somewhere. any help appreciated!!!


----------

